# Weirdest Fetishes/Kinkshaming



## Cockroach Wizard (Aug 27, 2019)

Kinkshaming is back in season folks! Bring up the most terrible ones you can find, from DDLG to turning into cheese to shitting yourself, everything can and will be fapped to 

I'll start it off with a goddamn HEART BEATING FETISH. 













So fucking weird...


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Aug 27, 2019)

Kinkshaming is my fetish

More serious answer: this is one of the more memorable examples of disgusting fetishes I've seen in the Kinkshaming thread on lolcow. 100 % islamic


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 27, 2019)

@Uncanny Valley has a fetish for fucking dogs and stealing my thread ideas.


----------



## Crichax (Aug 27, 2019)

Well, well, welly, well. Looks like it's finally time to post about my area of expertise. Good ol' TF/TG.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Aug 27, 2019)

Spoiler: Gay Furry Xenomoprh Mpreg snuff comics












Top Trump that baby.


----------



## Cockroach Wizard (Aug 27, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> Spoiler: Gay Furry Xenomoprh Mpreg snuff comics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that was a dick coming out of its chest!


----------



## PL 001 (Aug 27, 2019)

I mentioned it in the other weird fetish thread, but Xenomorph tickle torture



Spoiler: Yeah...


----------



## NerdShamer (Aug 27, 2019)

Disappointed that @Kinkshamer isn't living up to his name.

So anyways:


----------



## Morbility (Aug 27, 2019)

Diaper play / Full diaper fetishes will never not be disgusting. Especially with women. Getting shit in your vagina is not a fucking fun time.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Aug 28, 2019)

Try this one - not sure if it is a fetish as such, but it will do:
Melissophilia is a fetish where sexual desire is focused on bees.

Melissophiles catch bees in jars and then shake the jars vigorously to cause the insects to become drowsy and disoriented. The concussed bees are then removed from the jar and placed on the genitals. This typically results in the bee stinging the person. The beesting causes the genitals to swell and become extremely sensitive, increasing the intensity of the ensuing orgasm.

Then this one: Eproctophilia: people who are aroused by flatulence and passing wind. And a close third:
Emetophilia - being aroused by vomit or vomiting. 

These make Autoplushophilia (Arousal to oneself dressed as a giant cartoon-like stuffed animal) and Acrotomophilia (a strong sexual interest in amputees) and apotemnophilia (sexual interest in being an amputee) seem relatively normal.
The reason is that in my masters we studied this stuff and actually had some fetish enthusiasts come in to talk to our class. After lunch we noticed they had disappeared only to be told later that the mere act of talking so aroused them ("them" beeing 2 males and 2 females)  they needed to take themselves off to a quiet lonely spot to jack off.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Aug 28, 2019)

WonderBread man
Tile-anon
Dorses


----------



## Cockroach Wizard (Aug 28, 2019)

Formicophilia: getting off to bug bites and shit 



Spoiler: GOOD GOD


----------



## queerape (Aug 28, 2019)

Androsexuals.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Aug 28, 2019)

Heterosexuality. Bitches ain’t shit but hoes and tricks, and the world is already overpopulated.


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 28, 2019)

Cockroach Wizard said:


> Formicophilia: getting off to bug bites and shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna be that guy.
Johnny, the aroused character, is actually attracted to bug bites in the series. It's played for a joke when the two characters are confessing stuff as a sign of brothership before heading into a battle.

That said, I'm sure the artist of this comic is weird and actually gets turned on by it.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 28, 2019)

Something I discovered a while ago and didn't know what to do with that information.

Warning: Buffalo Bill content






Spoiler: skinsuits










This is not at all creepy.


----------



## Cockroach Wizard (Aug 28, 2019)

SkeetNYeet said:


> I'm gonna be that guy.
> Johnny, the aroused character, is actually attracted to bug bites in the series. It's played for a joke when the two characters are confessing stuff as a sign of brothership before heading into a battle.
> 
> That said, I'm sure the artist of this comic is weird and actually gets turned on by it.



/off topic ish

Jojofag here and ya I know. The vibe the comic gives off still makes me feel odd. I mean it was from fucking Deviantart.


----------



## BW 182 (Aug 28, 2019)

Rape fetishes will always be in this sort of category. Dominance is one thing, counseling is another. Re-enacting rape is just weird to me


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanksforpostingdude said:


> Rape fetishes will always be in this sort of category. Dominance is one thing, counseling is another. Re-enacting rape is just weird to me



This is all tricky territory, since a lot of the reason why a lot of people fantasize about being raped is because they fantasize about having an excuse to do the freaky shit their upbringing told them they could not do.  Fantasies about being raped have nothing to do with the reality of being raped most of the time.  And it can lead people into situations that are far worse than anything they ever had an orgasm over.

Armchair psychology, and I am also drunk.


----------



## TitanWest (Aug 28, 2019)

Why is futanari everywhere now? It's disgusting.


----------



## queerape (Aug 28, 2019)

TitanWest said:


> Why is futanari everywhere now? It's disgusting.


Same reasons traps are, you can be gay without being a faggot.


----------



## Dr. Dingo DVM (Aug 30, 2019)

I only heard this second hand and I cannot remember where but someone said they knew a guy whose fetish was women in nothing but skinny jeans sitting on a model city made of cereal boxes. Dude knew what he wanted apparently.

Weirdest I have seen in media personally is probably lift and carry. Like picking other people up. It's not super fucked up it's just baffling.


----------



## Swagstika (Aug 30, 2019)

The oddest I have ever encountered will have to be the big knee-lover guy, just for the fact that he broke rule 34 by there being no porn of it so he had to draw it himself (and badly)


----------



## edboy (Aug 31, 2019)

Being trapped inside a bottle while your hands/feet are pressed up against the glass is apparently a thing. This person was turned on by AVGN and Mike being trapped in particular, though.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Aug 31, 2019)

Probably pretty tame compared to y'all degenerates, but incest fetishes.  The few times I stumbled across it was during other kinds of normal porn and something would, out of fucking nowhere, say something incestuous.  That's apparently a pretty popular genre.  Maybe those fucks want to see more lolcows being born in the future...


----------



## BW 182 (Aug 31, 2019)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> Probably pretty tame compared to y'all degenerates, but incest fetishes.  The few times I stumbled across it was during other kinds of normal porn and something would, out of fucking nowhere, say something incestuous.  That's apparently a pretty popular genre.  Maybe those fucks want to see more lolcows being born in the future...



There's actual incest in current, mainstream porn, but since it's usually two "attractive" chicks, no one cares lol


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanksforpostingdude said:


> There's actual incest in current, mainstream porn, but since it's usually two "attractive" chicks, no one cares lol



Two "sexy" chicks I might understand, but a "sexy" guy and a "sexy" girl doing it yelling about being siblings (when I was looking for other kinds of porn) is just wrong on SO many levels.  Sexy siblings can still definitely make a CWC or Greer...


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Aug 31, 2019)

TitanWest said:


> Why is futanari everywhere now? It's disgusting.


Girl on girl is safe. Even straight girls enjoy it and exercise it with literal no-homo clauses. Half my female classmates took nude pics together in their mid-teens. Now imagine having to be a dude getting off online, likely with another dude. They can emulate their tiny amount of sexual experience with themselves but add "she" and "tits" and be well off.

Or the fact the internet just decided it's a whitelisted kink so people exercise it and can get off to the same boring shit for 8 years out of fear of becoming blacklisted.


----------



## Grinrow (Aug 31, 2019)

Bloodplay is pretty fucked. Honestly if you get off to smearing blood over yourself or watching someone cut themselves you're a fucking psychopath. No one who isn't fucked in the head would find this shit attractive.  https://www.tumblr.com/search/bloodplay nsfw shit in this tumblr tag


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 31, 2019)

Dr. Dingo DVM said:


> I only heard this second hand and I cannot remember where but someone said they knew a guy whose fetish was women in nothing but skinny jeans sitting on a model city made of cereal boxes. Dude knew what he wanted apparently.
> 
> Weirdest I have seen in media personally is probably lift and carry. Like picking other people up. It's not super fucked up it's just baffling.



One I like, and not in a fetish or sexual way, is "strugglin' with luggage". It's not called that, I don't know what it is called or if it has a name, it is just the name I came up with because it described exactly what it is and it is mildly funny. It's such an innocent perversion and there used to be a couple of videos on youtube(where I found it many years ago) but they seem to be gone. There's no nudity or anything sexual, it's more like the lead up to a comedy sketch where they they forgot the comedy. It has to be what is called bespoke pornography.

A scenario might be like this: A woman in business-like attire, with a skirt going down to the knees - I'll explain my theory about this and the heels. She is extremely stressed out and has a bunch of luggage trying to get to a flight or a train. Maybe a big suitcase on wheels, a carry-on bag of maximum size, handbag, a smaller piece of luggage and it's all too much. She needs to control all this luggage. Then it all needs to go in the trunk of a car or a cab or into something. She can't put down the luggage(I don't know why) and she can't raise her arms so getting the trunk open is hard, maybe bop it with the knee, the skirt rides up, so she can't raise her knee that high in public. It's pretty much that.

My thoughts about this is that the skirt restrains movement and the heels makes moving fast difficult while trying to deal with all that luggage. There's also a kind of distress but it is not dangerous or threatening. So it is some kind of everyday public self-bondage thing maybe? I have had no luck tracking down the videos again, I saw them on youtube in 2006-2007 or so.

I realized that these were niche fetish videos because I had seen something very similar before. There was a man named Art Frahm that made very similar pin-up paintings in the 50's and it is a hilarious kind of kitch smut that I have posted before in some thread.


Spoiler







"The peculiar art of Art Frahm" - it doesn't get racier than the picture above and Lileks makes some entertaining analysis of them


			LILEKS (James) The Peculiar Art of Mr. Frahm
		





Pedal pumpers are strange as well, just a foot in high heels angrily pumping the pedal of a car.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 31, 2019)

Girls sinking in quicksand.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Sep 1, 2019)

edboy said:


> View attachment 915124
> Being trapped inside a bottle while your hands/feet are pressed up against the glass is apparently a thing. This person was turned on by AVGN and Mike being trapped in particular, though.



Wasn't that a Garbage Pail Kid?





The most bizarrely specific fetish I've ever seen is 'buttonsacking', or being trapped in a cloth bag made of just the right material, closed by buttons and buttons only, no zippers or snaps or buckles allowed.


----------



## WreckingPrince (Sep 1, 2019)

Sounding makes me physically uncomfortable. When I see it I feel like I can feel the rod go into my cock, it hurts.


----------



## Kitty Nikki (Sep 7, 2019)

Worst of the worst has to be vore and gore, as well as pedophilia and rape. Anyone into these things needs serious help.


----------



## Fapcop (Sep 7, 2019)

Did anyone bring up fucking a stoma yet?

(As in: Those tubes you poop through)

I think that one takes the prize as far as I’m concerned. Seems to be a surprisingly popular kink too.



Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Wasn't that a Garbage Pail Kid?
> 
> View attachment 917312
> 
> ...



Eh... What if there’s a zipper instead of buttons? Would that be considered a separate fetish?

Would the buttonsacking community think I’m a degenerate weirdo if I’m into that?


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Sep 7, 2019)

Fapcop said:


> Eh... What if there’s a zipper instead of buttons? Would that be considered a separate fetish?
> 
> Would the buttonsacking community think I’m a degenerate weirdo if I’m into that?



The buttonsacking community consists consists entirely of one autist called 'Nabville', who seems to have disappeared recently. His Deviantart and Reddit accounts have been deleted. Apparently, the whole appeal of buttons instead of zippers is so there's a wide seam to make 'MMPH MMPH' noises against.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Sep 7, 2019)

The grossest one I've heard is called VomButtpee 



Spoiler: Not for the faint of heart



(Shortened form of Vomit Butt Pee) The fetish is you take the vomit of your SO and shove it up your ass. Your SO then cleans it out by urinating into your butt thereby "Cleaning" the vomit. if their urine doesn't clean it out they partake in what's known as the Garbage run where they put their tongue up your ass and lick the vomit out. According to the horrifying stepbystep guide they recommend taking a laxative beforehand so when your SO is licking out their vomit they get a mouth full of diarrhea shit which is followed by them French Kissing you in order to get the shit out of their mouth


----------



## Quijibo69 (Sep 7, 2019)

I bet people jerk off to these.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Sep 8, 2019)

edboy said:


> View attachment 915124
> Being trapped inside a bottle while your hands/feet are pressed up against the glass is apparently a thing. This person was turned on by AVGN and Mike being trapped in particular, though.


The fact that someone is attracted to Mike Matei, in ANY way, is the real fucking crime here.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Sep 8, 2019)

As for me, Hardcore smoking fetish, to the point that lung cancer/emphysema is sexy.


----------



## das saerds (Sep 8, 2019)

Dr. Geronimo said:


> As for me, Hardcore smoking fetish, to the point that lung cancer/emphysema is sexy.


Hard core smoking fetish - Damn, now if there was ever a fetish that had made it 'mainstream' and be hugely popular that was it. Nothing can compare or ever be quite like the natural adoration that overwhelms one when out of the blue and all of a sudden you're taken in, fully suspended in time and space to revel in a few fleeting moments of surprise and gratitude to a red-lipsticked female ever so quietly and absentmindedly yet with a sense of self-purpose, gently inhaling on a filtered cigarette, her pose captured from side perspective and framed in silhouette by the dimming light, a juxtaposition of stillness and pause against the subtle rise of breast and diaphragm, a continuous medley of purest gentle undulating movement of soft cartilage and trachea tissue in procession with a simultaneous partnering of tongue and epiglottis ...

A joy and beauty to behold, to be so mesmerised with appreciation found in the mundanity of everyday life and a time that no longer is ... Plus there were also the old dudes smoking up a storm presenting news and doing interviews but that's not quite the same.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Sep 8, 2019)

das saerds said:


> Hard core smoking fetish - Damn, now if there was ever a fetish that had made it 'mainstream' and be hugely popular that was it. Nothing can compare or ever be quite like the natural adoration that overwhelms one when out of the blue and all of a sudden you're taken in, fully suspended in time and space to revel in a few fleeting moments of surprise and gratitude to a red-lipsticked female ever so quietly and absentmindedly yet with a sense of self-purpose, gently inhaling on a filtered cigarette, her pose captured from side perspective and framed in silhouette by the dimming light, a juxtaposition of stillness and pause against the subtle rise of breast and diaphragm, a continuous medley of purest gentle undulating movement of soft cartilage and trachea tissue in procession with a simultaneous partnering of tongue and epiglottis ...
> 
> A joy and beauty to behold, to be so mesmerised with appreciation found in the mundanity of everyday life and a time that no longer is ... Plus there were also the old dudes smoking up a storm presenting news and doing interviews but that's not quite the same.



Mods please add infected tag to this thread.


----------



## Zora Is My Man (Sep 8, 2019)

I cannot, for the life of me, understand why some people are into being vomited, pissed, or shit on.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Sep 9, 2019)

Roman showers. It's the name for vomit fetish.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Sep 11, 2019)

Nothing of value was lost.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Sep 11, 2019)

Pretty tame, but it's tits and ass.


----------



## Dwight Schrute (Sep 12, 2019)

YouTube
					






					youtu.be
				




I couldn't find a way to embed it into the message properly so this is the best you'll get from me lol


----------



## thatpirateboi (Oct 6, 2019)

If anyone hasn't mentioned this yet, cock vore... just why


----------



## Grimoire Canthari (Oct 6, 2019)

I suppose small animal children getting beaten and raped to death while shitting would be it. Thanks Paraphore thread!


----------



## Dwight Schrute (Oct 7, 2019)

Grimoire Canthari said:


> I suppose small animal children getting beaten and raped to death while shitting would be it. Thanks Paraphore thread!


Please don't tell me that is an actual kink on the internet.


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Oct 7, 2019)

unbirthing 
Basically people who get off on the fact of being sucked in someone's vagina and turned into a baby 


 heard about this one when I got really bored and looked up sexual fetishes about people who are sexually aroused by valleys


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 7, 2019)

Sargon's wife's son said:


> people who are sexually aroused by valleys


hmmm just the thought of a nice vulcanic valley gets me all hot and bothered tbh


----------



## Titty Figurine (Oct 7, 2019)

I have a soft spot (pun intended) for these fucking weirdos. On the sliding scale of bizarre fetishes they're harmless, but just... Just look at them. 



Spoiler: You're probably not expecting this


----------



## Dwight Schrute (Oct 7, 2019)

Titty Figurine said:


> I have a soft spot (pun intended) for these fucking weirdos. On the sliding scale of bizarre fetishes they're harmless, but just... Just look at them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look very itchy.


----------



## Still Anonymous For This (Oct 7, 2019)

Guys.

What the fuck.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Oct 7, 2019)

Vaginas are gross
So are cocks
Butts
Basically bodies are gross you all sicken me.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 7, 2019)

Inflation fetishes have always weirded me out. People jacking it to Violet turning into a blueberry, or Dig Dug inflating a monster into exploding with the air pump.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 7, 2019)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Inflation fetishes have always weirded me out. People jacking it to Violet turning into a blueberry, or Dig Dug inflating a monster into exploding with the air pump.


Remember Billoon45? The autistic HS Janitor who posts youtube vids of himself humping oversized balloons?


----------



## No Exit (Oct 7, 2019)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Inflation fetishes have always weirded me out. People jacking it to Violet turning into a blueberry, or Dig Dug inflating a monster into exploding with the air pump.


At least there's some sort of body modification going on so I can almost sort of understand. People who get off to balloons popping are just weird though.


----------



## Babyspackle (Oct 7, 2019)

"grown men" who watch shows made for children.


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Oct 7, 2019)

I forget where I saw him, but I came across a 30something man who had deep-seated aspirations to become a sentient tampon. He had amassed a large collection of tampons and feminine pads using the income from his shitty retail job. He legally changed his name to “Pad Gardner”. To be honest, and not to be a shameless Narutard, but the level of enthusiasm he displayed for achieving his dream of transmuting into a feminine pad reminded me of Rock Lee.  Like he somehow made no reference to any sort of sexual gratification from his strange life goal, but these kinds of lifestylers always come up with elaborate excuses as a way of making it seem like their fetish is wholesome and innocent.

Like babyfurs.


----------



## No Exit (Oct 7, 2019)

Argh My Cigar said:


> I forget where I saw him, but I came across a 30something man who had deep-seated aspirations to become a sentient tampon. He had amassed a large collection of tampons and feminine pads using the income from his shitty retail job. He legally changed his name to “Pad Gardner”. To be honest, and not to be a shameless Narutard, but the level of enthusiasm he displayed for achieving his dream of transmuting into a feminine pad reminded me of Rock Lee.  Like he somehow made no reference to any sort of sexual gratification from his strange life goal, but these kinds of lifestylers always come up with elaborate excuses as a way of making it seem like their fetish is wholesome and innocent.
> 
> Like babyfurs.


Or trannies.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Oct 8, 2019)

Argh My Cigar said:


> I forget where I saw him, but I came across a 30something man who had deep-seated aspirations to become a sentient tampon. He had amassed a large collection of tampons and feminine pads using the income from his shitty retail job. He legally changed his name to “Pad Gardner”. To be honest, and not to be a shameless Narutard, but the level of enthusiasm he displayed for achieving his dream of transmuting into a feminine pad reminded me of Rock Lee.  Like he somehow made no reference to any sort of sexual gratification from his strange life goal, but these kinds of lifestylers always come up with elaborate excuses as a way of making it seem like their fetish is wholesome and innocent.
> 
> Like babyfurs.



In case anyone is interested;











						Pad Gardner / AFemininePad / Feminine-Hygeine /
					

The man, the myth, the legend...  http://afemininepad.deviantart.com/




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## NyQuilninja (Oct 9, 2019)

Nosefucking


Spoiler: Nsfl


----------



## Titty Figurine (Oct 15, 2019)

So if there is a fetish there's always a community, and if there's a community there are always the people who are shunned for going too far with it. This is the logical progression of hardcore feeder/gainer and I stumbled into their living room while looking for information on a deathfat fetish model who passed away.

I made mention of what I've found recently in the ALR thread, but there's actually so much more to love. Like spotting Chance Carmichael tribute posts and folks unironically fantasizing about the day Hamber can't move anymore in the wild.  Unfortunately they have no actual grounds for a community watch thread. There's not much comedy to be found and these folks don't chimp out; they know exactly how fucked up they are and just get sad/turned on when they get outed to the wider world. It's just the most morbidly fascinating thing I've seen in ages.

It's slow-motion snuff with a supersize fry, it's la grande morte, it's _absolutely fucking haram._ It's r/DyingToBeFat.



Spoiler


----------



## Alpacawitz (Oct 15, 2019)

Diaper fags always weird me out because of the implications of them sexualizing the act of being a child. 

Prolapsed anuses are also horrifying. 

Sometimes I wonder if all of this shit will be normal 180 years in the future.


----------

